# Tri power manifold help please



## Graz68 (4 mo ago)

I have two tri powers with carbs. My brother recently passed away and he was a GTO fan. Owner of 67 vert, 68 , 69. Also Grand am's. Anyway how do I date , and figure out what these are? I KNOW they are old original tri powers because I have old pictures of these on the goat's, and seen these in his basement for a LONG time. I want to sell to someone that will put them to use! Looks like he repainted one of them year's ago. One Cleaner then other. Are there date codes on them? Also have one ramair tray for the tri power. And 2 Pontiac rims, and 5 OLD honeycomb rims. Item's have been in basement for at least 20 year's. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you Scott


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Graz68.

Tripower carb and manifold numbers are courtesy of Eric Whites, Illustration Identification Guide. The cast manifold date code is under the front of the rear carb.

1964 GTO 








1965 GTO








1966 GTO








In terms of the TriPower carb pan, it was first offered in ‘65. The center carb on the 65 Tripower‘s were smaller than the rears and/ or the center carb on the ‘66’s. The center whole in the pan will tell you which year the pan is for.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Graz68 said:


> I have two tri powers with carbs. My brother recently passed away and he was a GTO fan. Owner of 67 vert, 68 , 69. Also Grand am's. Anyway how do I date , and figure out what these are? I KNOW they are old original tri powers because I have old pictures of these on the goat's, and seen these in his basement for a LONG time. I want to sell to someone that will put them to use! Looks like he repainted one of them year's ago. One Cleaner then other. Are there date codes on them? Also have one ramair tray for the tri power. And 2 Pontiac rims, and 5 OLD honeycomb rims. Item's have been in basement for at least 20 year's. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you Scott
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157135
> ...


Sorry about your brother's passing. Those items, as you likely know, are highly desirable to some people. I would love to have a tripower on my 65 but I've concluded I will probably never be able to afford a functional set up. If these are original, or even mostly so, you have some valuable parts on your hands. If you look at this website, you will get some better estimates of value for what you have and help with identification: Pontiac Tripower


----------



## Graz68 (4 mo ago)

Thank you kindly Sir!


michaelfind said:


> Sorry about your brother's passing. Those items, as you likely know, are highly desirable to some people. I would love to have a tripower on my 65 but I've concluded I will probably never be able to afford a functional set up. If these are original, or even mostly so, you have some valuable parts on your hands. If you look at this website, you will get some better estimates of value for what you have and help with identification: Pontiac Tripower


Thank you, you're the guy I need to find locally! Not looking to get rich on, my brother would want someone to have and use parts. Wish you were close, I would make sure you could afford it. Shipping these things would be insanely expensive, heavy as hell! Thank you for input, Scott


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Graz68 said:


> Thank you kindly Sir!
> 
> Thank you, you're the guy I need to find locally! Not looking to get rich on, my brother would want someone to have and use parts. Wish you were close, I would make sure you could afford it. Shipping these things would be insanely expensive, heavy as hell! Thank you for input, Scott


I give you a ton of credit for realizing this and honoring it. Any Pontiac-True-blood, as your brother obviously was, would much rather see the parts go to someone who was going to carry the torch for him, than to wind up on some quick-flip car lot.

Indeed the parts could be valuable if they're either all original or in new/ working order. This stuff doesnt appear to be either, so my advice would be to post them here and see if the people who know what they're worth would be interested in buying them.

That way you'll get what they're worth, and they'll go to place that your brother wouldve wanted them to go.

BTW, put your location in your profile so that people know where you are. Shipping woukld be brutal, and there's no point in appealing to the Jersey shore crowd, if you're in cali.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your brother. It's a moving experience that I often ponder... what will happen to my beloved, cherished car when I pass?

I would rather leave it to a complete stranger, who was going to care for it and honor me with it, than to leave it to family and have it be sold to a shit head, or left to rot.


----------



## Graz68 (4 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> I give you a ton of credit for realizing this and honoring it. Any Pontiac-True-blood, as your brother obviously was, would much rather see the parts go to someone who was going to carry the torch for him, than to wind up on some quick-flip car lot.
> 
> Indeed the parts could be valuable if they're either all original or in new/ working order. This stuff doesnt appear to be either, so my advice would be to post them here and see if the people who know what they're worth would be interested in buying them.
> 
> ...


Thank you, yeah he bled goat blood, lol. His nickname was goatman. I 100% have no use for them, and he always held onto them just in case he could afford another goat. He had nothing, so I'm taking care of everything so I'm just trying to recover a couple bucks. And he would want me to do so. And not let them just rust away in my garage. Oh by the way I'm from North Jersey. I will put in my profile. I will also post part in his goat. Thank you Scott 
.


----------



## Graz68 (4 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> Sorry to hear about your brother. It's a moving experience that I often ponder... what will happen to my beloved, cherished car when I pass?
> 
> I would rather leave it to a complete stranger, who was going to care for it and honor me with it, than to leave it to family and have it be sold to a shit head, or left to rot.


Amen! Here's just a couple old pictures I have from him.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Graz68 said:


> Oh by the way I'm from North Jersey


In that case, I might have known your brother. I live in South Jersey, but Im from the North and all of my Pontiac friends are there. PM me your number and I'll call. I probably have guys that would be within a 15 minute drive and offer top dollar... if no one here wants it.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

If he ever cruised Seaside or Asbury, then I knew the car.


----------

